# Another wiring question



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

So thanks to NIMT and the diagrams shown to me, I've begun to isolate blocks of my layout. Nothing too difficult for my simple layout, or so I thought lol. I have a passing siding that I successfully isolated and wired to a 2nd power pack utilizing an Atlas switch.
I went to do the same with a small spur, did everything the same way and used the same switch because it has 3 ports (?) I can use. When my loco hit that spur, it wouldn't power on. Any of ya folks run into this before? I was feeling pretty confident after I did the first one lol. Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Which switches are you using?


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Atlas #205


----------

